# green cars with patterns??? anyone



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

post green cars with patterns n crazy combos


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Candy Aquamarine with gold, blue, lilac patterns under the candy.. and lilac, leaf, and green patterns on top of the candy..


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> Candy Aquamarine with gold, blue, lilac patterns under the candy.. and lilac, leaf, and green patterns on top of the candy..


Very nice!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I forgot it also had pearl white fades under the candy green..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

1962 Impala "New Money" Mint Green with Patterned out roof


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Thats whats up!! :thumbsup: 62' my favorite Impala, mint looks perfect on em!! uffin:


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/174074-post-up-green-paint-jobs.html


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Thats whats up!! :thumbsup: 62' my favorite Impala, mint looks perfect on em!! uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

RO 4 LIFE said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Thats whats up!! :thumbsup: 62' my favorite Impala, mint looks perfect on em!! uffin:


 SICK!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

RO 4 LIFE said:


>


i wanna go green too, Cant find the right shade. That dark green flake looks good. I think it depends on the car too


----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

My 69 Impala and my chopper I just finished..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

RO 4 LIFE said:


>



this is thugg passion no? 

what ever happened to this car, i always loved this ride


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

here is mine


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ahhwataday said:


> i wanna go green too, Cant find the right shade. That dark green flake looks good. I think it depends on the car too


what is youre car


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Any more pics? Need inspiration for green candies and patterns


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

MIS HUEVOS said:


>


this is fucking badass!!! the color screams "hey bitch i know u wanna look even if u dont want to!"


----------

